# Wood pellets



## Ape337 (Dec 11, 2011)

I found a great deal on wood pellets at Lowe's. It's $3.97 for a 40lb. bag and no accelerant added. Way better than the feline pine for $19.95 a bag! Woot woot! :biggrin:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 12, 2011)

YAY! :bunny17: that's awesome-if Ripley wasn't allergic to so many beddings I'd go get some for him. =P


----------



## JimD (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounds like you've found the wood stove pellets.
They're good....and at a good price too.
They may be a seasonal item, so after winter time you may not be able to get them.

Stove pellets aren't quite the same as the bedding/litter wood pellets.
Stove pellets are generally made of hardwoods to provide optimum heating properties. They may not absorb or control odor as well as bedding/litter pellets.

Bedding/litter wood pellets are mostly made form softwoods allowing for better absorbtion and odor control.

I purchase WoodyPet from my Agway store.....costs about $7 for a 30lb bag.
Agway also is a distributor of products made under the Southern States label.....which makes a premium pellet bedding (softwood pellets).


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 12, 2011)

Uh oh, I hope this doesn't fall under the category of "too good to be true" :shock:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Dec 12, 2011)

i got a big bag of the wood pellets for $4 and change at big r, but not sure of the kind without looking so i hope they are okay lol. if not i guess i can just post it on craigslist for someone actually burning them  

my concern is that Chance is going to try to eat them since he chewed up the corner of a towel that was just on the floor to protect it while he's litter training. speaking of this do i need to be concerned the towel he chewed up is going to cause internal impaction or will he be able to pass it okay? most animals i know it could be a huge issue, but i'm not sure about rabbits since they can eat wood and whatnot that most animals can't.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 12, 2011)

I think it's ok if he eats the pellets bc as you say it's wood anyway, but I throw hay over the top of the pellets and keep their hay rack hanging over the litterbox so they have something else to munch. I was just told to make sure the pellets don't have an accelerant on them.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks i'll get my lazy butt out to the garage and get the bag outta my car to check to make sure it doesn't have any accelerants in it (wish i'd known that before i went to the storeoh well it was cheapeither waylol).


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 13, 2011)

For all the Canadian people, I found Rona had wood pellets year round.

Last week, I noticed Canadian Tire had wood pellets.


----------

